# Strava.com - for logging rides



## yello (30 Jan 2012)

I came across Strava a couple of days back and have been messing around on it since.

Not the most intuitive site I've ever used but I'm none-the-less really quite impressed with it. The segments feature is particularly motivating.


----------



## gb155 (1 Feb 2012)

Theres a couple of segments were im either the top or in the top 2 of riders, one of them being on the Mcr-Blackpool

For that reason, I love it


----------



## jim55 (1 Feb 2012)

yeah good stats but id love it to have the countdown feature as endemondo has ,,gives you 10s or so to get going and gloves on and stuff ,,,other than that ,,very good


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (1 Feb 2012)

I had a proper wonder a month or so back, when I tried to settle on my preferred way of logging rides/miles, etc. I finally settled on SportTracks for "serious" stuff, with less-regular uploads to Strava for fun.

I've found that it's not always 100% accurate, but I do like that it gives that extra competitive element, even when out solo!


----------



## Andrew_P (1 Feb 2012)

A good 10 mile section of my commute forms at least one clubs Sunday run, and it seems all levels take part. So no KOM's for me!


----------



## yello (1 Feb 2012)

For me, it's the segments feature that makes the site. Everything else is available elsewhere in a less clunky fashion.The segments can put you in your place.

For instance, I rode a 7km 7.4% climb segment in the Rhone-Alps last year, one ridden by a few other riders. My best time was a full 30 minutes slower than the fastest guy. He averaged 20.4kph to my 8.3 

I had ridden 60km to that point already though whereas I'm sure he started out at the bottom fully fresh and raring to go.... that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## HLaB (6 Feb 2012)

I'm a bit confused I've got a few KOM but when I go into the detail, folk have kicked my @ss (so as to speak)


----------



## yello (6 Feb 2012)

Yes, it's either a bit weird or a bit buggy!

I've several KOMs for segments only I have ridden... which I think is a bit daft! Yet nothing for other segments only I've ridden. Maybe the software only awards a KOM if the climb's been ridden x times, but then counts in all of the same rider's times rather than only their best time.

I'm sure there's an explanation but, as I said, it's not intuitive! A bit of fun though.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (6 Feb 2012)

I've not had any issues with KOMs, but then the only hills that I'm KOM on are the hills that nobody else seems to ride! Other segments can seem a little buggy sometime.

Incidentally, if anybody wants to follow me, then I'm all in for a bit of friendly banter! You can find my profile here: http://app.strava.com/athletes/171817


----------



## yello (6 Feb 2012)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> I've not had any issues with KOMs, but then the only hills that I'm KOM on are the hills that nobody else seems to ride!


 
A king without a kingdom!


----------



## HLaB (6 Feb 2012)

yello said:


> I'm sure there's an explanation but, as I said, it's not intuitive! A bit of fun though.


I must admit quite often I upload a route in RWGPS to get max grade, Mapmyride to get climb cats and GConnect to be consistent with my previous rides! I started logging to Strava too as I like another stat 

Probably a stupid question (obvious answer) but a couple of my rides are marked as PR, what does that mean ?


----------



## HLaB (6 Feb 2012)

yello said:


> I'm sure there's an explanation but, as I said, it's not intuitive! A bit of fun though.


I must admit quite often I upload a route in RWGPS to get max grade, Mapmyride to get climb cats and GConnect to be consistent with my previous rides! I started logging to Strava too as I like another stat 

Probably a stupid question (obvious answer) but a couple of my rides are marked as PR, what does that mean ?


----------



## yello (6 Feb 2012)

Private perhaps?

I find mapmyride (i think it is) quite poor for climb stats around here. I live in very rolling countryside and mapmyride's climbing algorithm doesn't handle that very well. I can end up with as much as a 1000m discrepancy between mmr and garmin connect for a 100km ride!


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (6 Feb 2012)

PR, I believe, is "personal record". If you click into them, then I suspect that it'll show you over which segment...


----------



## Crackle (6 Feb 2012)

I like the segments section: Well when I say like, I mean it's neat but sobering. Some bloke was 1.30 faster over my local hill in a 1.7km section. I'm gonna see if I can find a faster ride to upload now 

Edit: Mind you, it says I'm second. Can't quite work that out.


----------



## yello (6 Feb 2012)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> PR, I believe, is "personal record". If you click into them, then I suspect that it'll show you over which segment...


 
Ah yes, that makes sense too.

I can't quite figure out what personal records are (I think I have 6 of them). I mean, it sounds obvious doesn't it? But I'm darned if I can figure out how they're worked out. I'm sure it's in the FAQ somewhere but who reads those?


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (6 Feb 2012)

I've just done a quick search, but it's still not very clear. What I _think_ happens is:

Personal Records & KoM competition only applies to segments: Therefore only on climbs or on segments that have been created (by you or others). If, on the first time that you ride a segment, you ride it quickly enough to be "placed", then you'll get the notification that you're "3rd/2nd/wherever overall on <segment name>". If you're not in the running, then your time is recorded for future efforts. In the future, if you ride that same segment again and improve on your original time, then you'll get a PR.

Here, for example, I'm 3rd overall on my first time of riding this climb. In my defense I stopped at the bottom to take a couple of photos, hence the appalling time: http://app.strava.com/rides/3882658#71134345

Here, I did a bit more respectably, though I didn't stop! Curiously, Strava records the average grade as 6% (which fits in with the way I felt climbing it), the signs at either end show 13%! http://app.strava.com/rides/3882658#71134346

Finally, a ride where I set my second-fastest time up a segment: http://app.strava.com/rides/3711485#


----------



## Crackle (6 Feb 2012)

Yes but when it awards you a placing does it do it by category. Because on the one ride I uploaded, I'm in the bottom 3rd on the hill I was looking at but it's placed me 2nd. I can't look at the categories because that's a premium feature.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (6 Feb 2012)

Yeah, I noticed that as well... Took me ages to work out why I was being told I'd got a "2nd" or something, only to find it was clearly truncated from "2nd in the overweight 30-somethings category"! I'm considering paying for the premium - it's not loads extra for a bit more info, not that I need it, but it would be interesting!


----------



## HLaB (6 Feb 2012)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> PR, I believe, is "personal record". If you click into them, then I suspect that it'll show you over which segment...


'Personal Record makes sense but some of the stats don't  I got PR's the first time I've did the Etape Caledonia; another training loop I do it only shows me as being 3rd fastest but when I go into the detail, I'm nearly 7mph clear of 2nd place  What it does seem to be good for is extracting sections and getting stats where you forgot too press 'lap'. 
btw I must of loaded too many New Row Hill Climbs, I wanted to compare


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (7 Feb 2012)

HLaB said:


> 'Personal Record makes sense but some of the stats don't  I got PR's the first time I've did the Etape Caledonia; another training loop I do it only shows me as being 3rd fastest but when I go into the detail, I'm nearly 7mph clear of 2nd place  What it does seem to be good for is extracting sections and getting stats where you forgot too press 'lap'.
> btw I must of loaded too many New Row Hill Climbs, I wanted to compare


I'm not sure if I'm getting a wee bit confused with what you're saying, but the medals with 1, 2, 3, etc don't relate to your position against other people, but your first, second and third _personal_ fastest times. You can complete a segment as the overall fastest (in comparison to the other people who have ridden it) - therefore putting you top of the leaderboard. If you complete it again, in a slower time, but still faster than the second-placed person, then you'll get a little number 2 medal icon, whilst still remaining top of the leaderboard.

It's a bit confusing, I admit, but I think I'm starting to get my head around the intricacies of it all. Even the Strava support staff in the forums seem to admit that documentation is lacking!


----------



## yello (7 Feb 2012)

Has anyone set up a CycleChat team? Or belong to a team? Is there any fun stuff or advantage to it?


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (7 Feb 2012)

yello said:


> Has anyone set up a CycleChat team? Or belong to a team? Is there any fun stuff or advantage to it?


There is a CycleChat Club (as of about 30 seconds ago!). You can find it here: http://app.strava.com/clubs/3889

Feel free to join. Apologies that the location is showing as Loughborough - I can't currently change it to just "UK"


----------



## yello (7 Feb 2012)

Praps it should be Hull? That is where Shaun's based isn't it?

Anyways, I'll just toddle over to Strava and join the team. Not that my rides will be of much use to you guys!


----------



## yello (7 Feb 2012)

Looks like my rides have to be public.... I wonder if I can only share them with the club?


----------



## Asa Post (7 Feb 2012)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> There is a CycleChat Club (as of about 30 seconds ago!). You can find it here: http://app.strava.com/clubs/3889
> 
> Feel free to join. Apologies that the location is showing as Loughborough - I can't currently change it to just "UK"


 
I've signed up. It's interesting to see the routes people use. As for my segments - things can get better. 
Thanks TSM.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (7 Feb 2012)

yello said:


> Looks like my rides have to be public.... I wonder if I can only share them with the club?


Under privacy options (up at the top-right, click on your name and then "privacy"), you can alter the settings slightly, though maybe not as much as you want. Basically you can set your rides to only be available to signed-in members, whilst also anonymising your name (in my case, it should show James B, rather than James Burns for example). Finally, you can also set exclusion zones around certain addresses - again, in my case it will not display my route within 1000 feet of either my home or my work postcodes.

Dunno if that's enough for you, but I'm happy enough with it for the time being...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (1 Mar 2012)

Oh Lord, what have I done ? Uploaded a few rides to Strava and now pouring over comparisons, stats, records, speeds, times...... jeez.


----------



## Badgeroo (2 Mar 2012)

I've signed up to share my first attempts... and track my improvements.


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2012)

Just signed up and uploaded 43 rides. I like it.... Some good results. Some weird sections people do. The climbs are best. Some folk are either incredibly fast, or there is a data issue as they are head and shoulders faster than most others.


----------



## HLaB (4 Mar 2012)

RWGPS has introduced sections too but I don't find them as easy to navigate; had to laugh at their how to video, 'you may want to report some ones which are too fast, as it obvious they are using a motorbike'


----------



## MrGrumpy (4 Mar 2012)

what you all using to gather these stats, the Android app? Wish I could find me garmin so I can join in


----------



## HLaB (4 Mar 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> what you all using to gather these stats, the Android app? Wish I could find me garmin so I can join in


My phone doesn't do that alien robot stuff (its no CP3PO), I use the Edge 305.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (4 Mar 2012)

A friend recommended Strava. Not had chance to use it yet but it looked good.

Forget all this new fangled technology (I miss my the HTC Desire HD that went with my last job) - I'll be using my battery gobbling Garmin Etrex.


----------



## fossyant (4 Mar 2012)

MrGrumpy said:


> what you all using to gather these stats, the Android app? Wish I could find me garmin so I can join in


 
Garmin 705 although my phone will do it, but it eats battery. Think it's great - bit of fun.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (5 Mar 2012)

I just use endomondo via the BB curve, then from the endomondo site I export the logged ride as a .tcx file and then upload that to strava, no issues so far, other than my sloth like pace, obviously. But I did get a PB on the Dukes Pass S-N yesterday.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (6 Mar 2012)

Loads of new segments springing up around me now, particularly on the final few miles into work... It's all getting jolly competitive!


----------



## italiafirenze (6 Mar 2012)

I've used Strava for almost two years but it's got a lot better over the years. It went from free to not free and now back to free again, and I've stuck with it all the way. I find the segments useful for knowing how I've performed historically, comparing them to others is something of big willy contest but seeing how you've improved (or not) can be helpful.

I also find that if I'm riding on a bit that I know is one of my segments I try that little bit harder so it's a bit of ride encouragement.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (6 Mar 2012)

italiafirenze said:


> I've used Strava for almost two years but it's got a lot better over the years. It went from free to not free and now back to free again, and I've stuck with it all the way. I find the segments useful for knowing how I've performed historically, comparing them to others is something of big willy contest but seeing how you've improved (or not) can be helpful.
> 
> I also find that if I'm riding on a bit that I know is one of my segments I try that little bit harder so it's a bit of ride encouragement.


 
Right enough, best used as a personal goals/development/records type thing, because it would be easy to get disheartened looking at others' times, after all, doing a particular hill in the middle of a 100k ride is a bit different from going out and nailing the climb as part of a short training session.


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (7 Mar 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Right enough, best used as a personal goals/development/records type thing, because it would be easy to get disheartened looking at others' times, after all, doing a particular hill in the middle of a 100k ride is a bit different from going out and nailing the climb as part of a short training session.


Exactly.

There's a sprint segment that's more or less two miles down the road from where I work. I can ride it every day (pretty much) if I want and I'm currently second on it. The guy who's in first is a 2nd-Cat racer from my club. The difference is that I hit my best time fresh, with a nice 2 mile warm-up. He put in a better time 3/4's into a 90-mile training ride (though admittedly was also in a group!).

It's good to motivate yourself to push a little harder though. I know that there are segments where I don't have a sensible hope of getting close to the leader's time, but if I can keep making small gains and improving on my own times then I'm still happy. There are other segments that I see springing up about the place that I know I can take first place on, and I admit I go out to own them because I'm a little bit on the competitive side!


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Right enough, best used as a personal goals/development/records type thing, because it would be easy to get disheartened looking at others' times, after all, doing a particular hill in the middle of a 100k ride is a bit different from going out and nailing the climb as part of a short training session.


 
Exactly. All my 'climbs' have been mid ride so taken at a steady pace (some good results though). The cat and fiddle is a prime example of those riding it mid ride, and those who are possibly on a TT. The KOM holder is way ahead of all the other riders, and I suspect it was done on a hill climb TT rather than a mid ride climb.

I've just downloaded the Garmin Android app so I can put a few of my commutes up to Strava when I download them - there is one drag that I do every day that is a segment, but I don't take my 705 on the commute, so I've only ever got one time on that route, and it was at the end of a 60 miler !


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2012)

Oh bugger, got my old clubmate following me on strava.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## edindave (8 Mar 2012)

Strava is awesome - discovered it a few days ago...
I am KOM of a segment lol
http://app.strava.com/rides/4941005#93947349


----------



## fossyant (8 Mar 2012)

Legal stuff (my accident) has had me change my I'd, my wife saw to that (on Strava).


----------



## lanternerouge (17 Mar 2012)

I love strava, my profile here: http://app.strava.com/athletes/122140
Where are you on there fossyant?


----------



## lulubel (18 Mar 2012)

I've just joined the CC group, and uploaded all the rides that were on my Garmin. I'm QOM on a few climbs around here, which doesn't say anything for my speed, but does show how few women cycle in Spain!


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2012)

lanternerouge said:


> I love strava, my profile here: http://app.strava.com/athletes/122140
> Where are you on there fossyant?


 
My nickname is similar to my user here !


----------



## lanternerouge (19 Mar 2012)

fossyant said:


> My nickname is similar to my user here !


 
not sure how to search for people on STRAVA - are you in the CycleChat group?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 Mar 2012)

There is a CC group?


----------



## fossyant (19 Mar 2012)

Just check some of the segments, especially the deanwater hotel segment, or adlington mill lane segment. ;-)

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSandwichMonster (20 Mar 2012)

Yup, I set up a CycleChat group a while back. You can find it here:

http://app.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2012)

I've joined CC on strava, and updated my avatar to the one over on the left !


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Mar 2012)

TheSandwichMonster said:


> Yup, I set up a CycleChat group a while back. You can find it here:
> 
> http://app.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat


Thanks


----------



## Scrub (20 Mar 2012)

I have only just started using Strava and am liking what I am seeing so far. Took advantage of a voucher for three months free premium service, if anyone else is interested, the code is SubaruMJC2012.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Mar 2012)

Scrub said:


> I have only just started using Strava and am liking what I am seeing so far. Took advantage of a voucher for three months free premium service, if anyone else is interested, the code is SubaruMJC2012.


Code invalid or expired


----------



## Scrub (20 Mar 2012)

Are you sure? I used it yesterday


----------



## lulubel (20 Mar 2012)

Scrub said:


> Are you sure? I used it yesterday


 
It didn't work for me either.


----------



## VamP (21 Mar 2012)

Aaaaahhhhrrgggh. I knew I shouldn't have read this thread. Now I am spending all the time I haven't got on Strava


----------



## iZaP (25 Mar 2012)

strava made my commute competitive again


----------



## jdtate101 (25 Mar 2012)

This is me on Strava:

http://app.strava.com/athletes/184471

Joined CC team too.


----------



## trio25 (26 Mar 2012)

I've joined the cycechat group as well. Just playing with this, think I will get bored when I realise how slow I am up climbs!


----------



## fossyant (26 Mar 2012)

Oh it's addictive. Went out Saturday and re-claimed second place on one segment (wasn't going to get top place without a tail wind and a motorbike - the KOM holder is 3 mph and more faster than everyone else  ). Didn't beat my KOM for a descent - at top of tree for one descent, went for it, but was held up by cars. Did get 46 mph on the descent, which is 3 mph faster than I've done before. It's only a 5-6% descent as well.


----------



## HLaB (26 Mar 2012)

I don't think my brother is talking to me, him and another bloke were vying for top spot on a local climb near him; as I test I took my winter bike up it the other day almost 40s faster than they'd done it. I think some folk in the club though could do it 40s faster than me!
Edit just looked somebody has matched my time, maybe I should take the summer bike up it ;-)


----------



## zizou (26 Mar 2012)

I led the club ride at the weekend and intentionally avoided one of the main climbs in the area because I knew my KOM time wouldnt stand up against a couple of the mountain goats who also use strava


----------



## Strathlubnaig (26 Mar 2012)

HLaB said:


> I don't think my brother is talking to me, him and another bloke were vying for top spot on a local climb near him; as I test I took my winter bike up it the other day almost 40s faster than they'd done it. I think some folk in the club though could do it 40s faster than me!
> Edit just looked somebody has matched my time, maybe I should take the summer bike up it ;-)


 
And which climb is this then , pray tell ?


----------



## HLaB (26 Mar 2012)

Strathlubnaig said:


> And which climb is this then , pray tell ?


Lundin Road


----------



## fossyant (27 Mar 2012)

Doh.

Went the long way home on the loaded fixed last night. Placed well on a couple of KOM's despite being fixed - two involve a descent and a climb. Then had a long 6% climb home, I'm second on the KOM, but riding 77" is hard work - took it steady, not going for it, then eased off at the top. Got home and I was TWO seconds off best - argh, if I handn't eased off - fixed and with a fully loaded pannier. Just shows you even climbing overgeared on a fixed is still flipping quick.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (28 Mar 2012)

HLaB said:


> Lundin Road


Maybe I shall have a shufti at that area next time I am onshore.


----------



## CopperCyclist (29 Mar 2012)

Just loaded up some of... well ok I admit it, all of my rides to Strava, for the last hour and a bit. I have two KOM's already 

The one thing I was wondering is whether it's possible to get a list of every segment you've 'competed' in - or do I just have to spot them as and when I look over my rides? (or create my own of course)


----------



## fossyant (29 Mar 2012)

Not found a way of finding every segment other than using the map to highlight local ones, then looking to see if you are on it.


----------



## CopperCyclist (29 Mar 2012)

Oh well - as I loaded a load of rides in one go was hoping there was a quick way. Nevermind! I'll be replicating all those runs over time, so I'll just see what segments are on them as and when I do them all again next time.

PS Is the 'power' estimation anywhere near correct? It seems to show me having very high power outputs.


----------



## VamP (29 Mar 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> PS Is the 'power' estimation anywhere near correct? It seems to show me having very high power outputs.


 

I doubt it. I would be an awesome cyclist if it was


----------



## CopperCyclist (29 Mar 2012)

Shame


----------



## HLaB (29 Mar 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> The one thing I was wondering is whether it's possible to get a list of every segment you've 'competed' in - or do I just have to spot them as and when I look over my rides? (or create my own of course)


RWGPS has that feature.


----------

